# 16-2, 18-2 Lamp Cord Question



## gafftapegreenia (May 3, 2007)

So, at different times, many of us have used what is commonly called "Lamp Cord" or "Zip Cord". This cord has one side that is smooth and one side that is ribbed. My question is which side it hot and which is neutral when you wire it onto a connector.


----------



## ship (May 3, 2007)

Ribbed side per the NEC is the neutral.


----------

